#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-28
<Starhero> hellp
<Starhero> *hello
<Starhero> anyone here?
<capthowdy> so I found the published release schedule for 11.04
<capthowdy> but have not yet found the link so that I can add it to my google calendar
<capthowdy> has anyone found that yet?
<capthowdy> here is the link to the web schedule
<capthowdy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<capthowdy> so are all ubuntu users in lousisana mute?
<Robdgreat> no, we just sleep sometimes
<Robdgreat> silly rabbit
<Robdgreat> hey Starhero
